# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Unhueman, women’s clothing collection, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

unhueman.com

instagram.com/unhueman_

instagram.com/mia.hueman

instagram.com/bella.hueman

Founder - Christian Guernell

Bella, Jada, Mia - digital models

----------


## Airicist

Fashion Week goes virtual during COVID

Sep 6, 2020




> L.A.-based designer Christian Guernelli pivoted his creative efforts to create a virtual modeling studio — Unhueman — in his home during the coronavirus crisis. Guernelli's models will take center stage at the Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in Moscow in September.

----------


## Airicist

Article "'I Have Created a Squad of Digital Supermodels'"

by Christian Guernelli
September 30, 2020

----------

